# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Χαιρετισμούς απο το Γαρδίκι Ομιλαίων

## AETOFOLIA

Γιά σας,η καταγωγή μου είναι απο το Γαρδίκι.
Τώρα το χειμώνα είναι πανέμορφα .  ::

----------


## tzila

Το Σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε ήμουν πάνω στο radar ( στο Πουγκάκιον Όρος ) για κυνήγι ...
Φοβερή θέα !!!

----------


## AETOFOLIA

Να το φανταστείς χιονισμένο. Φοβερό τοπίο.

----------


## nkollias

kai ego to idio ... apo to Gardiki eimai .... Nikos Kollias legomai... gnorizomaste?

----------

